
Cyboolo – Vendre une formation en ligne - cyboolo
https://cyboolo.io
======
olivier_t
Visite cyboolo pour créer un site et vendre une formation en ligne grâce à
cette plateforme LMS et solution Saas eLearning pour les travailleurs
indépendants et les freelances. Application web simple et intuitive qui ne
nécessite pas de savoir coder et qui permet de gagner de l’argent sur internet
sans avoir de frais mensuel.

